# My first celeb re-tweet...



## katie (Dec 5, 2010)

And it was by Russell Brand 

*proud*

I don't often Tweet celebs because I feel like it's talking to myself!

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y183/Orangehead1/rusty.jpg

(second if you include Paul Chambers the bomb hoax guy )


----------



## Steff (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow no one better either love the guy, nice one Katie, hope that was not part reason for the hypo x


----------



## katie (Dec 5, 2010)

My friend Hanna will be so jealous


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 5, 2010)

you've made it girl!!


----------



## Steff (Dec 5, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> you've made it girl!!



hope you still have time for us when you start hanging around in famous circles haha


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2010)

Next ambition is to get him sending out #FFs for you!


----------



## katie (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh yes, soon my best friend will be Katy Perry 

That is, until she sees my tweet about sleeping with her husband


----------



## katie (Dec 5, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Next ambition is to get him sending out #FFs for you!



Hmm, got any good jokes I can tell him?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2010)

katie said:


> Hmm, got any good jokes I can tell him?



I have, but I pinched them all from Keith Chegwin


----------



## katie (Dec 5, 2010)

I said good


----------



## bev (Dec 5, 2010)

I dont really get whats so nice about him..he looks very feminine.Bev


----------



## katie (Dec 5, 2010)

bev said:


> I dont really get whats so nice about him..he looks very feminine.Bev



He's very funny and intelligent.

I dont think he looks feminine, he has broad shoulders, fairly big arms, very hairy etc  He acts camp though I guess.

I don't particularly find him attractive, but I think he's very clever and has good values.


----------



## bev (Dec 5, 2010)

katie said:


> He's very funny and intelligent.
> 
> I dont think he looks feminine, he has broad shoulders, fairly big arms, very hairy etc  He acts camp though I guess.
> 
> I don't particularly find him attractive, but I think he's very clever and has good values.



He wears a lot of makeup and his hair is backcombed..I have never heard him say anything intelligent...he can barely put a sentence together..he he.Bev


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 5, 2010)

when he did that bblb thing I wet myself every night!! He is a funny man, and yes actually intelligent!


----------



## bev (Dec 5, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> when he did that bblb thing I wet myself every night!! He is a funny man, and yes actually intelligent!



I think he must hide it well then....Bev


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm with the lovers on this one. Don't side with him on everything but loved his 1st book and loving the sequel.

He knows a lot of big words. 

Rob


----------



## katie (Dec 5, 2010)

bev said:


> He wears a lot of makeup and his hair is backcombed..I have never heard him say anything intelligent...he can barely put a sentence together..he he.Bev



Bev, I really doubt you've ever watched him talk then... Let me find you an example of him being intelligent.



rossi_mac said:


> when he did that bblb thing I wet myself every night!! He is a funny man, and yes actually intelligent!



Yeah he was pretty funny on that


----------



## bev (Dec 5, 2010)

katie said:


> Bev, I really doubt you've ever watched him talk then... Let me find you an example of him being intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he was pretty funny on that



I have mostly seen him in interviews and he does come across as a bit of a prat and doesnt really have anything of interest to say.Bev


----------



## katie (Dec 5, 2010)

Depends what's of interest to you I suppose, but I find anyone who is actively anti-racism interesting:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbAKUdEWzq8

Or perhaps someone who can hold an intelligent conversation with Dawkins:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSIL9ryHIO0

And weirdly I don't hate that Russell is seemingly on the religion 'side'.


----------



## rossoneri (Dec 5, 2010)

Katie, this is all well and good but I do hope you have instructed your grandfather not to answer the telephone for the foreseeable future ...


----------



## katie (Dec 5, 2010)

rossoneri said:


> Katie, this is all well and good but I do hope you have instructed your grandfather not to answer the telephone for the foreseeable future ...



He should be safe, unless Russell has Heaven's number?


----------



## HelenP (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, Katie, lucky you, I absolutely ADORE Russell BRand!!  I'm so over the 'fancy him to bits' thing (although I still do, lol) and am now more into what a lovely, genuine, witty and, yes, intelligent, person he is.  

I love his overall look, the clothes, the makeup, the long hair, although I'm pleased to see he's stopped doing that backcombing now.  Although having said that, I did actually start liking him way back at the beginning of BBLB, when he was extremely unattractive, lol, but was so taken with his sharpness and wit.

I once went to one of his book signings (ye-e-e-es, this sad old bat queued up with all the young lovelies, lol) and he was just lovely to everyone.

Having said all that, I did actually cull him from my twitter account cos of all the footy stuff, lol, but keep meaning to start followign him again.

xx


----------



## Estellaa (Dec 6, 2010)

i got a tweet from my fav band at the moment but they ain't exactly mainstream ^^
but still i was like YAY.


----------



## bev (Dec 6, 2010)

katie said:


> Depends what's of interest to you I suppose, but I find anyone who is actively anti-racism interesting:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbAKUdEWzq8
> 
> ...



I listened to some of it and - yes - he has a good vocabulary - but it ends there I'm afraid. Perhaps if he didnt mess around so much I could spend longer listening to him.Bev


----------



## katie (Dec 6, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Oh, Katie, lucky you, I absolutely ADORE Russell BRand!!  I'm so over the 'fancy him to bits' thing (although I still do, lol) and am now more into what a lovely, genuine, witty and, yes, intelligent, person he is.
> 
> I love his overall look, the clothes, the makeup, the long hair, although I'm pleased to see he's stopped doing that backcombing now.  Although having said that, I did actually start liking him way back at the beginning of BBLB, when he was extremely unattractive, lol, but was so taken with his sharpness and wit.
> 
> ...



I know what you mean Helen. I fancied him loads when he was less popular and presenting BBLB  Now I'm not that bothered (doubt I'd say no though ).

He hasn't been banging on about football much recently so you should be ok   He did tweet this in reply to someone though:

'@SafcMod Actually, you cant "stick a bubble up your arse" They're slippery and they always pop.'




Estellaa said:


> i got a tweet from my fav band at the moment but they ain't exactly mainstream ^^
> but still i was like YAY.



Was it Brand New?



bev said:


> I listened to some of it and - yes - he has a good vocabulary - but it ends there I'm afraid. Perhaps if he didnt mess around so much I could spend longer listening to him.Bev



I don't think his vocabulary is what makes him intelligent. It's quite impressive, but totally over the top - part of his act.

I'm still on his front page, yay <3 lol


----------



## HelenP (Dec 6, 2010)

katie said:


> He hasn't been banging on about football much recently so you should be ok



Okay .......................... I'm going in........................ 

Thanks!

xx


----------

